# first kimber????



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I am a little confused about all the differant models ( CDP,KPD,TLE ) I am looking for a CC gun no more than a 3 or 4 inch barrel I like the pro carry 2 in 9mm or the ultra carry.Can someone explain the diferances??


----------



## biegel34 (May 19, 2008)

The major difference is that the Pro Carry is a 4" barrel, while the Ultra carry is a 3" barrel. Some of the Pro Carry series give you the option of 9mm or 45. While the Ultra Carry (I believe) only gives you the option of 45. Either is an excellent choice. If it were me I'd stay with the 45, I've never been able to comprehend a 1911 style handgun that was any other caliber.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

CDP's (Custom Defense Pistol) are alloy frame and have a carry bevel among other features. TLE is for a tactical law enforcement I believe, nothing really special above custom models, steel frame and all. KDP is Kimbers mostly unknown striker fire series isn't it? 

I would get a CDP ultra, 3" and a short grip if you are going to carry a lot. Or a CDP Pro if you want a little more to hang on to with a 4" barrel. Plus they alloy frame saves 5-8 ounces of steel frame. Check out the Tactical series also, marketed towards law enforcement, has a lot of great features including the alloy frame.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I suggest that you go to the Kimber web page and examine each family and model. That's what I did and I finally made a decision of what to purchase. I have not been sorry. They give excellent details about each model.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

All info here is good. Go to the Kimber site and look. Also, Kimber sent a big box of 2008 model catalogs to all of its authorized dealers. My local shops have these out for the taking so you should be able to get one. To add a bit to the model questions:

KPD - Their striker fired entry into poly guns. This is a remake of another manufacturer's design. This has not gotten any play and I've never seen one in a store. I'd steer clear of this.

CDP - Great little alloy gun. I carry mine every day and love it. I'm adding custom grips tonight and will post pictures. This gun is light and thin but recoil is very manageable and the gun is accurate at 15 yards. If you plan to carry, I highly recommend this gun. The Ultr and Pro Carry models are basically steel versions of the CDP and weigh a bit more with few bells and whistles. The CDP has ambi safety, checkered front strap (highly recommend as it really helps your grip on a 1911) and night sights.

TLE - A step up from the Custom in features and price. The TLE has a checkered front strap and night sights. It is well worth the up charge to buy the TLE instead of the Custom if these options appeal to you, which they did for me. The added cost of $150 is less than adding checkering and new sights to an existing Custom. Also, the TLE comes with the option of a tactical rail.

Good luck with your choice. I love have the CDP and TLE and love them both.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I normally carry my Ultra CDP II in .45. Go to your local gun shop and see what fits you best and is the most comfortable. Some of the Ultra models have had FTF or FTE issues with certain ammo, or the mags have been an issue. Alot of these guns seem to have thier own likes and dislikes for some reason. What one gun likes another does not, so sometimes you have to experiment a little. I also have a Pro CDP but it is a little to big for CCW, but thats just me. Alot of guys carry full size 45's.Good Luck !!!!!!!! :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's the wifes Ultra CDP and it is a jewel and very accurate for such a small pistol. It shoots the .45acp and she does real out to 50 feet with it. :smt023


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

GO KIMBER!! You wont regret it!


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Here's the wifes Ultra CDP and it is a jewel and very accurate for such a small pistol. It shoots the .45acp and she does real out to 50 feet with it. :smt023


Boy, Baldy you sure are proud of your wifes Kimber aren't ya?:smt082


----------

